# Denver



## yaseminmax (Feb 7, 2011)

Is Denver a great place to live?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I answered one of your other posts (on Denver schools) before seeing that you'd also asked for info on weather and how enjoyable life in Denver is.

I'd suggest that you start at the Colorado tourism website for some basic information (The Official Site of Colorado Tourism - Colorado Travel Guide, Vacation Planning & Trip Ideas | Colorado.com) - it has the stats on weather, for example. And although it's clearly "selling" the state, the information isn't hype. The State website (for administrative matters) is Colorado.gov: The Official State Web Portal.

Denver has a wonderful temperate climate, with four true seasons but no real extremes. It gets over 300 days of sunshine a year (I lived in nearby Boulder for 4 1/2 years in the late 80s/early 90s, and it's absolutely true). Because the city is located at the foot of the Rockies, much of the serious snow has the good sense to fall on the ski resorts and leave the city dwellers alone (not always, but often enough). If you are a fan of outdoor activities, this is a wonderful place to be (but get acclimated first, to avoid altitude sickness) - and if you're a golfer, they say that the higher altitude makes the ball go farther.

I can't honestly speak to the quality of schools or the current political climate (you're obviously interested in schools, but you may not care at all about politics). When I was living in the area, one of the big drawbacks was that there were very few high-quality stores, but I understand that there are now a number of national stores and some shopping malls. The Tattered Cover (which now has several branches) is one of the country's best bookstores.

I'm sure you're get responses from folks who are current (or more recent) residents of Denver, but perhaps some of the above information will be helpful to you.

Cheers!


----------



## TDC2 (Feb 11, 2011)

yaseminmax said:


> Is Denver a great place to live?


It can be. But you _must_ be prepared for snow and cold. I lived just up the road in Boulder for some time -- very nice, indeed, but the cold was getting to me, and a nice snowstorm in early May was the straw that broke this camel's back.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

My better instinct tells me to lie to you, but I can't do it. It is the best place to live coast to coast here in the US. I've lived on both coasts and in between and wouldn't live anywhere else in the US. That being said I'm going to China for work soon.


----------

